# صناعة الخشب البلاستيكي



## ابو يوسف (17 يوليو 2009)

ان صناعة الخشب البلاستيكى تبدأ من المعرفه الجيده للخليط المركب لتكوين الخامات المطلوبه لانتاج الخشب 

البلاستيكى وهى لها علم وله متخصصون

فهو يخلط بنسبة 50 الى 60 % فايبر ( خشب او ما شابهه ) الى 35 الى 40 % بلاستيك ويفضل البولى ايثيلين 

ولو كان معاد تدويره لتقليل التكلفه مع اضافات من 2 الى 5 % تعمل على تجانس الخليط واعطائه المواصفات المطلوبة منه سواء 

مانع للرطوبه والماء او مانع للحريق

ومنتجاته متميزة تجمع مواصفات الخشب مع البلاستيك الا انها تزيد على الخشب فى انها مقاومة لعوامل التعريه 

والرطوبه والشمس بالاضافة الى عدم احتياجه المستمر الى الصيانه

كما انه يمكن تشكيله باى شكل نرغب به عن طريق الداى المركب على الاكسترودر ونستطيع التحكم فى الوانه 

وتشبيحاته التى يتميز بها الخشب وهو على لونه

اما المكائن التى تنتج هذه النوعيه من المنتجات فهو خط كبير مكلف ماليا ولكن العائد وراءه مجزى الى حد 

التفكير الجدى فى الدخول الى هذه الصناعه

والمكائن ترتيبها كالتالى

- اولا - التجفيف لنزع الرطوبة من الفايبر ايا كان نوعه ( خشب ، اعواد القطن او الذره او اعواد القصب 

المستعمل او قش الارز )

- ثانيا - الطحن او الدريس لتحويل الكتل والاعواد الى بودره

- ثالثا - اربع سايلوهات ( خزانات ) يتم رفع الخامات اليها لتجهيزها الى الخلط

- رابعا - خزان التنسيب وفيه يتم وضع الكميات المطلوبه من كل نوع بقدر محدد من خلال برنامج الكترونى 

نسميه التنسيب الآلى لتحديد حجم كل خامه فى الخليط

- خامسا - الخلاطه لعمل التجانس بين الخامات وخلطها بشكل جيد ( وهى تكون خلاطة افقيه )

- سادسا - لو كان المصنع سيعمل مباشرة فى الانتاج من دون تجهيز الحبيبات فسيكون مطلوب وحدة اكسترودر 
وعليها الداى المركب عليها لاخراج البروفيل المطلوب اذا كان المصنع سيتخصص فى انتاج البروفايلز مع ملاحظة ان 

كل بروفيل مطلوب سيكون مطلوب له داى

ووحدة الاكسترود هذه يكون معها وحدة التبريد ومعا مجموعة السيزرات لتحجيم حجم المنتج لاخراجه غير مصفطا 

او منتفخا ( بمعنى المحافظة على ابعاد البروفيل اثناء التبريد ) ثم يلى هذه المجموعه وحدة السحب لمساعدة 

الاكسترودر فى سحب المنتج واخراجه من وحدة التبريد ثم يلى ذلك وحدة التقطيع حسب المقاس المطلوب

- سابعا - اما اذا كان سينتج المصنع الواح الخشب البلاستيكى ( البرود شيت ) لاستخدامها لتجليد الحوائط او 

عمل السواتر منها فاننا سنكون بحاجة الى اسكترودر مركب عليها داى بطول وعرض الشيت المطلوب 
ليخرج على وحدة السيزر لتحجيم ارتفاع وطول الشيت برود وهى عباره عن وحدة درافيل يتم التحكم بها 

هيدروليكيا لتحدديد سماكة الشيت ( 8 ملم او 10 ملم او حسب المطلوب ) ومن ثم سحبه على طاوله كبيره 

بعرض الشيت ( 120 سم او 140 سم ) ثم يمر على منشارين بالاجناب لتحديد عرض الشيت وتنظيف الشكل 

العام للوح من الاجناب ثم وحدة القطع وهذه للتحكم فى الطول المطلوب للالواح المصنوعه وتقطيعه عندها

..... والوحدتان مختلفتان فى تقنية ما بعد الاكسترودر اما الاكسترودر فمتشابهان

اما اذا كان المصنع مخطط له ان يكون عنده من حجم الانتاج الكبير فيفضل ان تكون هناك وحدة اكسترودر خاصة 

تحول الخليط بعد خلطه بالخلاطة الافقيه الى حبيبات من الخشب البلاستيكى ( تخريز ) الذى يتم استخدامه 

مباشرة فى الماكينات الاخرى بعد ذلك للحفاظ على سرعة الانتاج وتوفير الخامات الجاهزه للمكائن

هذا كل شئ عن ماكينات الخشب البلاستيكى

مع ملاحظة اخى الكريم ان هناك من الالات التى يمكن صناعتها بالوطن العربى وهى تلك المكائن التى لا تحتاج 

الى تقنية كبيره فى صناعتها مثل dryer وماكينة الطحن والدريس ومجموعة السايلوهات و خزان التنسيب و 

البرنامج الالكترونى للتنسيب والخلاطة الافقيه

فهذه المجموعه هامه جدا فى العمل واذا ما قررت شراؤها من الخارج يكون سعرها مرتفعا كثيرا

اما مجموعة الاكسترودر والسيزرات والسحب والتقطيع فانصح ان تكون مستوردة من مصنع له تاريخه فى صناعة 

مثل هذه المكائن ويصعب صناعتها بالوطن العربى لما فيها من تقنية وضبط سنكون بحاجة كبيرة اليه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ...........


----------



## CHE Amjad (18 يوليو 2009)

thank you for this intresting subject


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يوليو 2009)




----------



## farouq dabag (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 أغسطس 2009)

_الله يوفقكويجعلك من اهل الجنه_


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 أغسطس 2009)

*



*​


----------



## يحيى يحيى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم ولكن هل يمكن ان تمدني بصور عن مراحل الانتاج المختلفة


----------



## alinor (28 مايو 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام.. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله سوف امدك ببعض من الصور


----------



## msmohmd (5 أكتوبر 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال وأعلانات لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## msmohmd (17 أكتوبر 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## fadiza17 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وشرح ممتاز شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الكرم يونس (6 أبريل 2011)

ماهى المواد التى تمثل 5% من التركيبة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الكرم يونس (6 أبريل 2011)

بالله عليك اريد ان اعرف اسماء المواد ال5% وموانع الرطوبة والحريق ومادة زيادة الصلابة ممكن ان تنفعنى اجارك الله من النار


----------



## مارشانو (31 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## ahmed sameri (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم 
ممكن دراسة جدوى لهذا المشروع لو تكرمت


----------

